# The Cutlass is complete....



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

http://web.tampabay.rr.com/kramtronix/cutlass.htm


----------



## outkastbd82 (Jun 21, 2003)

Nice car bro one of the cleanest cuttys on this site....How did you lower you car??did you cut the springs???


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

looks like shit man, could you have picked a more common car to work with??


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Sep 1 2003, 05:51 PM
> *looks like shit man, could you have picked a more common car to work with??*


 :twak: :guns: :burn:


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

Like an 64?

Stop lying to yourself. The Cutty is tough. You're just mad because everyone is dissin' your boy's Orange Monster truck. LOL


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

The Olds is looking great Kram :thumbsup: Glad you decided to juice it. If you need somebody to do it, IM me, I'll hook you up with somebody from Majestics that does great work.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kramtronix_@Sep 1 2003, 09:00 PM
> *Like an 64?
> 
> Stop lying to yourself. The Cutty is tough. You're just mad because everyone is dissin' your boy's Orange Monster truck. LOL*


 not everyone, just a few fucked up individuals, with you as their homosexual leader....


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RobLBC_@Sep 1 2003, 08:01 PM
> *The Olds is looking great Kram :thumbsup: Glad you decided to juice it. If you need somebody to do it, IM me, I'll hook you up with somebody from Majestics that does great work.*


 Thanks mang. I'm not worried about DUBZ boy and his cronies. Everyone knows the Cutty is righteous.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

ya, theyre coming out of the woodwork to say so... (2 people :uh: )


----------



## Represent316 (Sep 1, 2003)

Wish my cutty was that clean.. Maybe some day.. Maybe some day.. Nice ride man..


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

Your car looks tight bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

Thanks y'all. Nevermind Downlow350's boyfriend posting all up in my thread. It's all good. LOL


----------



## CUTLASS BOYZ (Nov 13, 2002)

Your Cutty looks good I have always liked your Cutty cuz it started out looking just like mine White wit a red half rag :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

pimp shit


----------



## bigdanmcintosh (Jan 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kramtronix_@Sep 2 2003, 07:01 PM
> *Thanks y'all. Nevermind Downlow350's boyfriend posting all up in my thread. It's all good. LOL*


 ya, youre just jealous. youre car is not all that, you seem to have a problem with conceitment.


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kramtronix_@Sep 1 2003, 10:32 PM
> *Everyone knows the Cutty is righteous.*


And is the same old boring cutty on 13's. Every decent sized city has about 500-1000 cuttys on 13's. And you are dissin homies ride cause his is fully customized and on 20's. LMFAO. Oh man this is putting me to sleep.......... 



Last edited by purpl7duece at Sep 2 2003, 05:06 PM


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

But the ride is nice. Just needs originality.


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece+Sep 2 2003, 07:04 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (purpl7duece @ Sep 2 2003, 07:04 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--kramtronix_@Sep 1 2003, 10:32 PM
> *Everyone knows the Cutty is righteous.*


And is the same old boring cutty on 13's. Every decent sized city has about 500-1000 cuttys on 13's. And you are dissin homies ride cause his is fully customized and on 20's. LMFAO. Oh man this is putting me to sleep..........[/b][/quote]
HAHAH You've obviously never been to Florida! LOL


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdanmcintosh+Sep 2 2003, 07:02 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (bigdanmcintosh @ Sep 2 2003, 07:02 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--kramtronix_@Sep 2 2003, 07:01 PM
> *Thanks y'all.  Nevermind Downlow350's boyfriend posting all up in my thread.  It's all good. LOL*


ya, youre just jealous. youre car is not all that, you seem to have a problem with conceitment.[/b][/quote]
Nice spelling, grammar and use of punctuatuion, buddy! :thumbsup: Wow...


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

Lets see some pics of YOUR work.


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

Hey *REED*.. Nice of you to join the topic.


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

:0 No pics???? :ugh: :ugh: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

Hey Mama's boy, check the link to see what I've done.

Some people don't live at home with Mommy and have other things to do with their loot. *That car is strictly a daily.* PERIOD. That mother fucker gets rained on, splashed on, and beat down by the Florida sun on a daily basis. Let's see your Crunkmobile take that kind of abuse.


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kramtronix_@Sep 2 2003, 10:03 PM
> *Hey Mama's boy, check the link to see what I've done.
> 
> Some people don't live at home with Mommy and have other things to do with their loot. That car is strictly a daily. PERIOD. That mother fucker gets rained on, splashed on, and beat down by the Florida sun on a daily basis. Let's see your Crunkmobile take that kind of abuse.*


 Oh, wow. I must have studdered when I said it was a daily driver. Oh, and if you have any doubts about that, you can ask my mommy and daddy. OR, your can ask Big Nastyregal, or StreetSweepaz, or LuckyAz, or T-Bone, or Dropped, Or pretty much any body from Mn. They will tell you.  :0 :uh:


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

You roll that car as a daily? How is that in such a snowy environment?


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigdanmcintosh+Sep 2 2003, 08:02 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (bigdanmcintosh @ Sep 2 2003, 08:02 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--kramtronix_@Sep 2 2003, 07:01 PM
> *Thanks y'all.  Nevermind Downlow350's boyfriend posting all up in my thread.  It's all good. LOL*


ya, youre just jealous. youre car is not all that, you seem to have a problem with conceitment.[/b][/quote]
I could spell and punctuate everything correctly, and it would not change the fact that your car still sucks ass. 

"Look everybody, I have a stock ass Cutlass with red paint and chrome wheels. Ain't I special???" :uh:


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

Wow. You sure are articulate.

I wouldn't quite call my car "stock." I'd say it's pretty well customized for a car that I drive everywhere and deliver pizzas in. 

Seriously though, take some community college courses. It couldn't hurt.


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kramtronix_@Sep 3 2003, 02:19 PM
> *deliver pizzas in.
> 
> Seriously though, take some community college courses. It couldn't hurt.*


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: And your the one delivering pizzas for a living. :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kramtronix_@Sep 3 2003, 04:19 PM
> *Wow. You sure are articulate.
> 
> I wouldn't quite call my car "stock." I'd say it's pretty well customized for a car that I drive everywhere and deliver pizzas in.
> ...


 fine then asshole, point out the grammatical errors in my post, besides my use of the non existent word "ain't"

Go deliver your pizza's now poor ass motherfucker. I realize that in today's employment market, there are not many good jobs available. 

But a pizza boy?? You are cracking me up bitch... "Uh, would you like pepperoni on that sir?"" 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

very high class and quality here... 








:uh:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

picture taken with a very fine quality .5 megapixel camera, purchased on a pizza boy's salary. It's grainier than wheat bread!!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

Where's the chrome???


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

Like I said, it is stock with red paint and chrome wheel's!! 



Last edited by 216RIDER at Sep 3 2003, 05:17 PM


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DownLow350+Sep 3 2003, 04:01 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (DownLow350 @ Sep 3 2003, 04:01 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--kramtronix_@Sep 3 2003, 02:19 PM
> *deliver pizzas in.
> 
> Seriously though, take some community college courses.  It couldn't hurt.*


:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: And your the one delivering pizzas for a living. :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
HAHAHa! Nice try, _REED._ *I own the fucking pizza shop.* I should have specified. My bad.


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Sep 3 2003, 04:17 PM
> *Like I said, it is stock with red paint and chrome wheel's!!*


 Yeah.. I didn't know 87 Oldsmobiles came stock lowered with Cambrio tops, beats in the trunk, wires and wide whites. My bad.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kramtronix+Sep 3 2003, 05:24 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (kramtronix @ Sep 3 2003, 05:24 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--216RIDER_@Sep 3 2003, 04:17 PM
> *Like I said, it is stock with red paint and chrome wheel's!!*


Yeah.. I didn't know 87 Oldsmobiles came stock lowered with Cambrio tops, beats in the trunk, wires and wide whites. My bad.[/b][/quote]
Yep, I call that stock. And by the way, what is a *Cambrio* top??

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

Well if you call that stock, then I love me some stock Oldsmobiles!


----------



## deez nutz (Jun 17, 2003)

nice system :biggrin:


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by deez nutz_@Sep 3 2003, 04:39 PM
> *nice system :biggrin:*


 What are you talking about, man? That shit is stock! It came with the car.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

Yes, it does appear to be about 16 years old. :uh:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)




----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

You already posted that up. It wasn't funny the 1st time.


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Sep 3 2003, 06:37 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kramtronix+Sep 3 2003, 03:23 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (kramtronix @ Sep 3 2003, 03:23 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHa! Nice try, _REED._ *I own the fucking pizza shop.* I should have specified. My bad.[/b][/quote]
Oh really _MARK_ :uh: Well, That explains your fat ass. Maybe you should open up a Subway, And go on the Jared diet. :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



Last edited by DownLow350 at Sep 3 2003, 09:17 PM


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

I was fat prior to owning my own pizzeria, Reed.

Your attempts to upset me are piss poor, buddy. Jesus...


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kramtronix_@Sep 3 2003, 11:42 PM
> *I was fat prior to owning my own pizzeria, Reed.
> 
> Your attempts to upset me are piss poor, buddy. Jesus...*


 YOU GOT SOME KIND OF STRANGE FETISH??? WHY YOU KEEP SAYIN HIS NAME :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

It's the same fetish that causes you to post after 95% of his posts. You e-follow him around like a lost puppy, bro. It's a sickening display.

For real though, the whole St. Paul-Mahtomedi tag team thing is loosing it's appeal.


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kramtronix_@Sep 4 2003, 11:16 AM
> *It's the same fetish that causes you to post after 95% of his posts.  You e-follow him around like a lost puppy, bro.  It's a sickening display.
> 
> For real though, the whole St. Paul-Mahtomedi tag team thing is loosing it's appeal.*


Bitch i am all over this site, And as far as me posting after him why not?? I also agree that you are 110% bitch so whatever.....

Why don't you go hit the glass dick with your nasty ass cracked out sunk-in black eyed bitch???


ok... 



Last edited by T BONE at Sep 4 2003, 09:48 PM


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

Oh so easy to talk smack from 3000 miles away isn't it, T Boner?


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kramtronix_@Sep 4 2003, 09:45 PM
> *Oh so easy to talk smack from 3000 miles away isn't it, T Boner?*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: He said T-BONER! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Last time I used that word was like in 2nd grade! :uh: :twak: :twak:


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by T BONE_@Sep 4 2003, 09:25 PM
> *
> 
> Why don't you go hit the glass dick with your nasty ass cracked out sunk-in black eyed bitch???
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DownLow350+Sep 4 2003, 10:53 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (DownLow350 @ Sep 4 2003, 10:53 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--kramtronix_@Sep 4 2003, 09:45 PM
> *Oh so easy to talk smack from 3000 miles away isn't it, T Boner?*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: He said T-BONER! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Last time I used that word was like in 2nd grade! :uh: :twak: :twak:[/b][/quote]
Yeah.. It's about as mature as the "kramapizzainyourass" you made last week. You're *real* grown, homie.


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

just think how nice your paint looked before and if your wife didn't smoke all that crack you would have had the loot to paint it like that agin but no.........you had to keep the crack whore and settle for the ambassador special.....


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kramtronix_@Sep 4 2003, 09:56 PM
> *
> I am a *** will someone come fuck me?*


 :uh:


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

Man please... My car got jacked from a part of Tampa that you and your boyfriend would be too fuckin' shook to roll through. Let alone park at 4AM. I had plenty of loot to repaint the car Candy Brandy Wine again. I simply made the choice not to do so.


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kramtronix_@Sep 4 2003, 09:59 PM
> *My car got jacked from a part of Tampa that you and your boyfriend would be too fuckin' shook to roll through. Let alone park at 4AM.*


 Bitch pleaseI will go anywhere anytime I want


----------



## strongBAD (Aug 26, 2003)

this shit is too funny...haha!  ...aight peace


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by T BONE_@Sep 4 2003, 11:02 PM
> *
> Bitch pleaseI will go anywhere anytime I want*


 OK tough guy. LOL You keep telling yourself that bullshit. HAHAHA You're killing me!


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kramtronix+Sep 4 2003, 11:47 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (kramtronix @ Sep 4 2003, 11:47 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--T BONE_@Sep 4 2003, 11:02 PM
> *
> Bitch pleaseI will go anywhere anytime I want*


OK tough guy. LOL You keep telling yourself that bullshit. HAHAHA You're killing me![/b][/quote]
Seriously you act like you are in 7th grade, I think I speak for most of the grown men on here when I say "why the fuck should I be afraid of a certain neighborhood?"

Bitch you don't even know where I live.


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kramtronix_@Sep 4 2003, 11:47 PM
> *
> OK tough guy. LOL You keep telling yourself that bullshit. HAHAHA You're killing me!*


 And you just keep telling yourslef you wife doesn't suck cock and swallow cum for crack :uh:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by T BONE+Sep 5 2003, 08:04 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (T BONE @ Sep 5 2003, 08:04 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--kramtronix_@Sep 4 2003, 11:47 PM
> *
> OK tough guy. LOL  You keep telling yourself that bullshit.  HAHAHA  You're killing me!*


And you just keep telling yourslef you wife doesn't suck cock and swallow cum for crack :uh:[/b][/quote]
yo,,,,u gotta work on them comebacks, captain,,,,,their not that funny


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO+Sep 5 2003, 12:16 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BRAVO @ Sep 5 2003, 12:16 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yo,,,,u gotta work on them comebacks, captain,,,,,their not that funny[/b][/quote]
yes, but I speak the truth


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

hAHAHA Bravo.. Both of these guys are what I call "Long Distance Tough Guys." These are people who safely talk garbage from places like St. Paul, Minnesota.

But notice how there's one important thing missing from T Boner's equation here? He's on here talkin' shit about my ride, yet he has failed to produce a single image of *his* car.

Now why is that?


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kramtronix_@Sep 5 2003, 12:03 PM
> *hAHAHA Bravo.. Both of these guys are what I call "Long Distance Tough Guys." These are people who safely talk garbage from places like St. Paul, Minnesota.
> 
> But notice how there's one important thing missing from T Boner's equation here? He's on here talkin' shit about my ride, yet he has failed to produce a single image of his car.
> ...


 Bitch where have you been ?????

I have been here over a year and since have posted pics of my dailyolds 88, 63 impala that got stolen and my 94 fleetwood :uh: 

And have also posted pics of my current project, an electra they are all on the site somewhere so if it bothers you that you can't see them simply go look for them

And on top of those I have owned a juiced 84 caprice, a stock 84 caprice, i have bought a cutty from someone here on LIL, a patterned mustang on 88 spoke daytons, a riced out civic 3 cougars I could go on but there is no need too......


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

I still see no pics.


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kramtronix_@Sep 5 2003, 12:51 PM
> *I still see no pics.*


 Go look for them :uh: 


I had to go find yours when I wanted to talk shit.


----------



## laurentkm2 (Sep 1, 2003)

kramtronix, how much did the paint job run you?

L


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by laurentkm2_@Sep 5 2003, 01:14 PM
> *kramtronix, how much did the paint job run you?
> 
> L*


 Free, his wife just had to fuck the painter a few times.


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

Paint, body work, materials and both rental was a combined $1200.


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by T BONE+Sep 5 2003, 01:17 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (T BONE @ Sep 5 2003, 01:17 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--laurentkm2_@Sep 5 2003, 01:14 PM
> *kramtronix, how much did the paint job run you?
> 
> L*


Free, his wife just had to fuck the painter a few times.[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## laurentkm2 (Sep 1, 2003)

Car look good kramtronix, congrats.


LM


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by laurentkm2_@Sep 5 2003, 05:23 PM
> *Car look good kramtronix, congrats.
> 
> 
> LM*


 Thanks! Just ignore the children up in my thread.


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kramtronix+Sep 5 2003, 10:43 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (kramtronix @ Sep 5 2003, 10:43 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--laurentkm2_@Sep 5 2003, 05:23 PM
> *Car look good kramtronix, congrats.
> 
> 
> LM*


Thanks! Just ignore the children up in my thread.[/b][/quote]
my children are all over your wife's face


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2003)

...CUTTY LOOKS NICE HOMIE... FUCK THE HATERS.


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

** I need a booth like that one !!! Your shit was stolen huh ? I beat a muthafucka up about 6 months ago when I caught him stealin some shitty ass piece of plywood from behind my garage.......I bought a new pellet pistol & a paintball gun for the damn neighbors dogs who keep coming into my yard & Im about to get my hands on a nice new 10mm for the mutherfuckers who think they want to enter my dwelling !( My wife has a Chrome 6 shot .22 made by Jennings Arms..)!!! If they can get thru my 6 pitts then I do believe whoever it is coming in, means some serious business & I do have the full intention to lay that mutherfucker down !!!!-- I believe in protecting me & my family to the fullest extent -- if you dont have pistol already in your house then your taking chances with your life ......Get a nice ass car alarm , & a big ass paintball gun -- Thats shoots over 300 fps....... Them fuckers sound mean & they look like they can do some damage .....A car aint worth takin a life but , if you were in it & they had a gun to your head ... Thats another story .............Lookin good kram --- hope the info on the cylinder helps out....


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

LOL Damn.. For stealing plywood, huh? That's classic!


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

*** I whooped him up pretty decent . I went to his truck cause I thought his buddy was getting out to help his homie right ... I opened his door all tuff like & I was looking for an excuse to start stickin him with a couple right handers but that dude didnt flex at all....When the kid got back to the truck, he was putting back on his shirt & jacket that I ripped off him -- ( I had no idea that I did that !!) After he got into his truck & took off all fast I kicked his door & left a huge ass dent !!!! Poor little truck -- It wasnt the trucks fault ........The worst part about it was: after I had let him get up & take off , He still had the piece of wood in the back of the truck .... :angry:


----------



## Represent316 (Sep 1, 2003)

Damn that suck's man.. But i find it funny that you'd use a paintball gun to scare theive's.. I dont know how many Frozen paintball's i got in my Freezer.. i feel sorry for the next person i catch in my Cutlass..


----------



## Cruz_Campos (Jul 8, 2002)

nice cutlass kram,

that is one firme daily driver, are you set on hydros and not bags? 












 ,

cc 



Last edited by Cruz_Campos at Sep 10 2003, 03:12 PM


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

Actually, no. My boy RobLBC sent me a link to a company that has bags for G-Bodies.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

what color of basecoat did you use under the brandywine??????????!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kramtronix_@Sep 10 2003, 06:31 PM
> *Actually, no. My boy RobLBC sent me a link to a company that has bags for G-Bodies.*


 s-10 brackets will work in the front, and are ususally cheaper..


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Sep 11 2003, 12:41 PM
> *what color of basecoat did you use under the brandywine??????????!!!!!!!!!*


 Purple.


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER+Sep 11 2003, 03:40 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (216RIDER @ Sep 11 2003, 03:40 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--kramtronix_@Sep 10 2003, 06:31 PM
> *Actually, no.  My boy RobLBC sent me a link to a company that has bags for G-Bodies.*


s-10 brackets will work in the front, and are ususally cheaper..[/b][/quote]
But what would be the purpose of this besides to save money?


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

thats the only reason, they're identical in design, but are more popular, and therefore, cheaper.


----------



## laurentkm2 (Sep 1, 2003)

Hey, kramtronix, when you put the box in the trunk, did it bring your rear end down a lot?


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

Nope. Not at all. :biggrin:


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

i really don't see why they keep hatin on you..u went with a different color this time..o well its your car..u should so what u wanna do and not get hated on for it.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kramtronix+Sep 12 2003, 03:27 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (kramtronix @ Sep 12 2003, 03:27 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SWITCHCRAFT_@Sep 11 2003, 12:41 PM
> *what color of basecoat did you use under the brandywine??????????!!!!!!!!!*


Purple.[/b][/quote]
when you look at the flake in the shade does it look like a bunch of little dirt specs????


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Sep 13 2003, 09:26 AM
> *i really don't see why they keep hatin on you..u went with a different color this time..o well its your car..u should so what u wanna do and not get hated on for it.*


 Thanks. They're upset with me because I was dissin' the orange monster truck.


SWITCHCRAFT, nah bro... It looked like red flakes in the shade.


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kramtronix+Sep 13 2003, 09:45 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (kramtronix @ Sep 13 2003, 09:45 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--capone530_@Sep 13 2003, 09:26 AM
> *i really don't see why they keep hatin on you..u went with a different color this time..o well its your car..u should so what u wanna do and not get hated on for it.*


Thanks. They're upset with me because I was dissin' the orange monster truck.


SWITCHCRAFT, nah bro... It looked like red flakes in the shade.[/b][/quote]
I guarentee that my ride is no more than 4 inches higher than yours.  :uh:


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

And I guarantee that you don't know how to spell 'guarantee.'


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

Hey, You know so much about lo-lo's, why dont you post a pic of your 3-wheel?


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: Silly me! :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: I forgot; You dont have juice, NOR, have you ever.  My bad.



































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DownLow350_@Sep 15 2003, 05:26 PM
> *Hey, You know so much about lo-lo's, why dont you post a pic of your 3-wheel?*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

wait, damn, I never had juice either...  

but it's still funny :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER+Sep 15 2003, 05:00 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (216RIDER @ Sep 15 2003, 05:00 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--DownLow350_@Sep 15 2003, 05:26 PM
> *Hey, You know so much about lo-lo's, why dont you post a pic of your 3-wheel?*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

wait, damn, I never had juice either...  

but it's still funny :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
Well, You have bags dont you?


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER+Sep 15 2003, 05:00 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (216RIDER @ Sep 15 2003, 05:00 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--DownLow350_@Sep 15 2003, 05:26 PM
> *Hey, You know so much about lo-lo's, why dont you post a pic of your 3-wheel?*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

wait, damn, I never had juice either...  

but it's still funny :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
Hey, dan I bought dochedin2years a one way bus ticket too your house for the party :thumbsup:


----------



## LD0GG (Nov 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by T BONE+Sep 15 2003, 08:57 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (T BONE @ Sep 15 2003, 08:57 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, dan I bought dochedin2years a one way bus ticket too your house for the party :thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
LOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

:roflmao:


----------



## deftonekorn1002 (Jun 12, 2002)

fuck them that car is tight :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

Say word! OGs didn't have juice back in the days of old either so I guess they weren't "real lowriders." 

Let them hate on... They are the vast majority when it comes to their opinion of my Cutty. 

When I get juiced up, I'll post a pic of my setup so their faces can get stuck. Then what will they say? What will these internet nerds find to talk about then?


----------



## Cruz_Campos (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kramtronix_@Sep 15 2003, 09:58 PM
> *Say word! OGs didn't have juice back in the days of old either so I guess they weren't "real lowriders."
> 
> Let them hate on... They are the vast majority when it comes to their opinion of my Cutty.
> ...


 very true homie,

but there's a particular person in this site who says if it doesn't have hydros its not a ranfla.

if it has a vinyl top, its not a ranfla.

kram, YOU HAVE A RANFLA, and a FIRME ONE AT THAT.

 ,

cc


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kramtronix_@Sep 15 2003, 10:58 PM
> *Say word! OGs didn't have juice back in the days of old either so I guess they weren't "real lowriders."
> 
> Let them hate on... They are the vast majority when it comes to their opinion of my Cutty.
> ...


 Man, Ive done had juice. If I still wanted it, I WOULD GET IT. :uh: You aint got shit to say to me, so why try.?


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cruz_Campos+Sep 16 2003, 03:22 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Cruz_Campos @ Sep 16 2003, 03:22 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--kramtronix_@Sep 15 2003, 09:58 PM
> *Say word!  OGs didn't have juice back in the days of old either so I guess they weren't "real lowriders."
> 
> Let them hate on...  They are the vast majority when it comes to their opinion of my Cutty.
> ...


very true homie,

but there's a particular person in this site who says if it doesn't have hydros its not a ranfla.

if it has a vinyl top, its not a ranfla.

kram, YOU HAVE A RANFLA, and a FIRME ONE AT THAT.

 ,

cc[/b][/quote]
Cruz.. I hear ya mang. No one can shit on my ride. These Southern Canadian ******* can lick my nutsack on a hot August day. I been rollin' lowriders since 19motherfuckin93. I've never had juice because I've never previously wanted juice. So when I install that shit, what are they gonna say next?

NOTHING.


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kramtronix+Sep 16 2003, 07:50 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (kramtronix @ Sep 16 2003, 07:50 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cruz.. I hear ya mang. No one can shit on my ride. These Southern Canadian ******* can lick my nutsack on a hot August day. I been rollin' lowriders since 19motherfuckin93. I've never had juice because I've never previously wanted juice. So when I install that shit, what are they gonna say next?

NOTHING.

[/b][/quote]
yer, right I aint gonna say shit. I will go on with my life like I do every day, because i have had juice already.


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

Just like you used to have a job too, huh? LOL


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kramtronix+Sep 14 2003, 04:45 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (kramtronix @ Sep 14 2003, 04:45 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--capone530_@Sep 13 2003, 09:26 AM
> *i really don't see why they keep hatin on you..u went with a different color this time..o well its your car..u should so what u wanna do and not get hated on for it.*


Thanks. They're upset with me because I was dissin' the orange monster truck.


SWITCHCRAFT, nah bro... It looked like red flakes in the shade.[/b][/quote]
ok what color of flake did you use and what size????

christ why are all you guys so damn worried about this man and his car??? :uh:


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

Mini Flakes, bro. Not the 1/64 flakes or the Ultra Minis.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Sep 16 2003, 11:25 AM
> *
> 
> christ why are all you guys so damn worried about this man and his car??? :uh:*


 because he is an arrogant asshole, that's why. :0


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER+Sep 16 2003, 03:01 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (216RIDER @ Sep 16 2003, 03:01 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SWITCHCRAFT_@Sep 16 2003, 11:25 AM
> *
> 
> christ why are all you guys so damn worried about this man and his car??? :uh:*


because he is an arrogant asshole, that's why. :0[/b][/quote]
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER+Sep 16 2003, 04:01 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (216RIDER @ Sep 16 2003, 04:01 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SWITCHCRAFT_@Sep 16 2003, 11:25 AM
> *
> 
> christ why are all you guys so damn worried about this man and his car??? :uh:*


because he is an arrogant asshole, that's why. :0[/b][/quote]
I'm arrogant because I don't like Reed's car?? LOL Man, you need to enrole in community college or something, bro. You obviously don't know the meaning of the word.

If I was arrogant, I would have came up on here and posted something to the tune of, "Hey y'all.. Look at my Cutty. It's the best Lo Lo on the site." I never said any such thing.

Damn.. The education system in Ohio must be *HORRIBLE*.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kramtronix+Sep 16 2003, 11:08 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (kramtronix @ Sep 16 2003, 11:08 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm arrogant because I don't like Reed's car?? LOL Man, you need to *enrole* :uh: in community college or something, bro. You obviously don't know the meaning of the word.

If I was arrogant, I would have came up on here and posted something to the tune of, "Hey y'all.. Look at my Cutty. It's the best Lo Lo on the site." I never said any such thing.

Damn.. The education system in Ohio must be *HORRIBLE*.[/b][/quote]
no, not because you don't like the Buick. Just the way you talk about your car like it's the baddest shit on the road. (It's not). And everything else is garbage. Thats the way I perceive you, I may be wrong.

And the, "you need to go to college" joke.., well man, you've beat that one into the ground. At first it was funny, now it is just sad..

You obviously have the internet, do a Yahoo search and get some new jokes man. 



Last edited by 216RIDER at Sep 17 2003, 06:25 AM


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Sep 17 2003, 05:24 AM
> *
> no, not because you don't like the Buick. Just the way you talk about your car like it's the baddest shit on the road. (It's not). And everything else is garbage. Thats the way I perceive you, I may be wrong.
> 
> *


Please find and link these alleged threads where I talk about my car being "the baddest shit" in a non-defensive manner please.

I'd like to see what I'm being accused of. 



Last edited by kramtronix at Sep 17 2003, 10:56 AM


----------



## Dropped (Jun 7, 2003)

Car is clean, but it really aint nuthin special, except for paint. Down's car is all done up, interior and all. Nothing to compare to. Both your styles are different. it's like comparing a ferrari to a yugo. - 2 totally different cars. Why all the bitchin?


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

Kram started a topic calling out the Buick, talking shit, asking if it belonged on a lolo site, which kinda pissed me off... 

which brings us to today...


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

i give kram credit it looks like he did it backyard style  


once again kram what color of flake did you use????

it's like i'm trying to pull teeth here.........



lol j/k


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Sep 17 2003, 03:26 PM
> *Kram started a topic calling out the Buick, talking shit, asking if it belonged on a lolo site, which kinda pissed me off...
> 
> which brings us to today...*


 LOL That makes me "arrogant?" You keep switching your story, Dan. Pick one and stick to it please. First I was arrogant because I was boasting about my car. This has gone unproven. Now it's because I started a poll asking if Reed's car was a "LOWRIDER."

Well, the poll showed that the majority sided with me stating that it wasn't a "Lowrider." It wasn't a tough decision, obviously.

Now, the reason I started the poll is because he decided that it would be funny to post up my home phone number and my first & last name. In retrospect, I'm glad I started the poll. 

It still doesn't make me "arrogant." It may make me an asshole in your opinion, but I was being an asshole on the defensvie. I'm sure you wouldn't like me to post up *YOUR* personal info like that, would ya?  

SWITCHCRAFT... Silver flake bro. Sorry.. I thought I answered you already. My bad, homie.


----------



## Dropped (Jun 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Sep 17 2003, 01:26 PM
> *Kram started a topic calling out the Buick, talking shit, asking if it belonged on a lolo site, which kinda pissed me off...
> 
> which brings us to today...*


 There is no question about it. Why wouldnt be a low? Ive know down for a couple years, and I see him everytime he comes down here to Vegas. He knows his shit, and he aint half-assin nuthin! He even had a job offer down here to do juice a few years back, and he turned it down. Wheels dont make the low, its the whole car, and the person that drives it.


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

this shit is still a topic? Hey, thanks antwon! Hows the '58 comin along?  



Last edited by DownLow350 at Sep 17 2003, 05:37 PM


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

THAT CUTLASS LOOK JUST LIKE MY HOMIES..JUST THAT HES JUICED AND 100% DONE....DAME SAD.....WELL HES LOOKS BETTER.....NICE EVERYDAY DRIVER..


----------



## Dropped (Jun 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DownLow350_@Sep 17 2003, 04:35 PM
> *this shit is still a topic? Hey, thanks antwon! Hows the '58 comin along? *


 Hey homie, those pics just dont do justice. I just got the frame finished, powder-coated, and all the suspension chromed, and bolted on. Shes comin along. :cheesy:


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dropped_@Sep 17 2003, 05:42 PM
> *I just got the frame finished, powder-coated, and all the suspension chromed, and bolted on. Shes comin along. :cheesy:*


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Im going to have to check it out next month.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

The Cutlass looks great Kram, shake them haters off.


----------



## kramtronix (Oct 26, 2002)

I shake 'em off like I do after I pee. LOL


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

damn you're short...


----------

